# Tactical Physician?



## CWATT (Jul 25, 2017)

I recently came across a Tactical Medicine Fellowship at Johns Hopkins (talk about life goals) and it got me wondering if anyone here has ever worked along-side a Tactical Physician.  I'm curious to learn how exactly they're integrated into the system and how -if at all- the role is differientiated from a tactical paramedic.

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/emergencymedicine/fellowship_programs/tactical_medicine.html


- C


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 25, 2017)

CWATT said:


> I recently came across a Tactical Medicine Fellowship at Johns Hopkins (talk about life goals) and it got me wondering if anyone here has ever worked along-side a Tactical Physician.  I'm curious to learn how exactly they're integrated into the system and how -if at all- the role is differientiated from a tactical paramedic.
> 
> http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/emergencymedicine/fellowship_programs/tactical_medicine.html
> 
> ...



The medical director for my paramedic program was a tactical physician for the county SWAT team. He functioned like a medic, with a physician scope. A funny guy, always had great stories.


----------



## E tank (Jul 25, 2017)

Seems awfully overkill to me...


----------



## twistedMP (Jul 26, 2017)

I've never worked with them in the field before but I have trained with tactical physicians and nurses. They were on the medical strike team for post 911 terror attacks and all sworn officers with the local SO swat team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 26, 2017)

We have protocols for it in albany county, since we have the physician response program, luckily haven't had to use it(or them i should say).


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 26, 2017)

Tactical physicians. Writing tactical prescriptions on their tactical script pad with their tactical pen... tactically. 

All joking aside I've never worked with one but when my dad was on the SWAT team for the sheriffs dept the team had a physician.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2017)

During the San Bernardino terrorist attack they had a tac physician who responded from the hospital. He was also well armed


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 26, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> During the San Bernardino terrorist attack they had a tac physician who responded from the hospital. He was also well armed


I thought he was already in the field doing training with the SWAT team.  But yeah from his AAR his being there did make a  difference in maybe saving a few more that might not have gotten saved, plus the ability of him to communicate at a higher level of what needed to happen on the hospital end to get ready for the influx of patients sounds like it was invaluable.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> I thought he was already in the field doing training with the SWAT team.  But yeah from his AAR his being there did make a  difference in maybe saving a few more that might not have gotten saved, plus the ability of him to communicate at a higher level of what needed to happen on the hospital end to get ready for the influx of patients sounds like it was invaluable.


There was a tac medic from the local fire department who was doing training with SWAT when the call went out. From what I recall the doc was at a trauma hospital.


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 27, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> There was a tac medic from the local fire department who was doing training with SWAT when the call went out. From what I recall the doc was at a trauma hospital.


Oh ok, thanks for the info.


----------



## CWATT (Jul 27, 2017)

@luke_31 - what is 'AAR'?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 27, 2017)

CWATT said:


> AAR



After action review


----------

